# Newbie



## jay159 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Jus wanted to say hello, been out the gym for a while but getting back in there after x mas. Looking to get going with some quality gear. Got a lot of Lixus stuff knocking around here and 2euro Pharmacies stuff..

Recommendations from you guys for a guy whos not picked a weight up for over a year and his last course was over 3 years ago. Looking to drop some fat and build some muscle and there is so many new mixes on the market today I'm lost..Also some help shopping online into the UK would be useful. Who do I trust?

Cheers Guys and its good to be back..

Did my first 3 mile jog today and it killed me!! Gym and weights in Jan..want to stock up on my cycle b4 hand...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jay159* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

weclome to our great commuity !!


----------



## swollen (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum brah!


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM Jay, great first post!


----------

